# Used Stihl 066 magnum: whats a good price?



## dankelly125 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, Ive been lurking for a few days now. Great site! A lot of knowledgeable people here. 

I have found a lead on a "Stihl 066 magnum w/25 inch bar & new chain" which looks to be in great condition. Seller says that the saw has been "gone over, and it is in excellent condition." From the pics, it does indeed look to be in excellent condition, cosmetically, anyway. 

What would you all recommend as a good price on this saw? He has a price listed, but I want to know what I "should" be paying for it. 

Thanks in advance! 

-Dan


----------



## Racerboy832 (Apr 5, 2010)

Seems to be selling in the 5-7 range. MS660's bring about $650 average.


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 5, 2010)

That saw belongs to a member here, his name is Don and his handle is 2stroker. I would feel confident buying any saw from Don.


----------



## dankelly125 (Apr 5, 2010)

The saw Im looking at is in SW Medina. Is that the same one? That is good to know that the seller is a good guy to deal with. Thanks Epicklein22!

Its great to be able to come to a site like this and check in to credibility of a seller.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just bought a used 660 that is very nice for 650$ i would pay the same for a nice 066.


----------



## dankelly125 (Apr 7, 2010)

Got my 066 magnum from Don. Functionally its in great shape. Starts right up! Cant complain there. Now Im working on the cosmetics of it. Some nicks and scrapes and scuffs that I need to work out. (but its a used saw...I didnt expect it to be 100% new) I will post a picture when Im done! 


Thanks again Don!


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 7, 2010)

dankelly125 said:


> Got my 066 magnum from Don. Functionally its in great shape. Starts right up! Cant complain there. Now Im working on the cosmetics of it. Some nicks and scrapes and scuffs that I need to work out. (but its a used saw...I didnt expect it to be 100% new) I will post a picture when Im done!
> 
> 
> Thanks again Don!


----------



## murf (Apr 7, 2010)

paid $650 for my 660 just about a year ago. Saw was in Great mechanical shape, and Pretty good cosmetic shape. Had a 30" Stihl Rolo bar, and now sports square ground chisel.

Couldn't be happier.

Good Luck

Murf


----------



## Evan (Apr 7, 2010)

does it look like this or does it have the newer plastic with a hump in it.







this is mine i like it alot , this one will be with me for awhile.


----------



## dankelly125 (Apr 8, 2010)

Newer plastic with the hump. Honestly, this is more saw than I will ever realistically need. (Not that you all couldnt figure that out by a noob buying an 066!) 

I figured for a little more $$ than a new MS290 would cost, I could get a saw that would probably last until I give it to my kids. 

That was the method to my madness.


----------



## Evan (Apr 8, 2010)

a 28" reduced weight oregon bar will be a nice match for it.

460 probly would have been the better saw to get faster cutting in small wood cost less and weighs less and youd be handing it down to your grandkids


----------



## joatmon (Apr 8, 2010)

dankelly125 said:


> Newer plastic with the hump. Honestly, this is more saw than I will ever realistically need. (Not that you all couldnt figure that out by a noob buying an 066!)
> 
> I figured for a little more $$ than a new MS290 would cost, I could get a saw that would probably last until I give it to my kids.
> 
> That was the method to my madness.



Dan,

Don's 066 to Dan. Good deal. 

BTW, you need no method here. Greed, desire, and wants are accepted and held in high regard.

Cut safely and in good health,

joat


----------



## gemniii (Apr 8, 2010)

Mid January ebay prices on 660's were down around $500, I got mine for $510 plus shipping. Lately they seem to have climbed back up to around $600.


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 8, 2010)

i paid $630 for my first 066


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, you guys pay some good money for the 066's. I sold 4 this past year to people I work with or friends. I sold 2 of them for $350 (a nice flat top and a newer style 066, both have dual ports too). Sold 1 for $275 (nasty looking and the mount for the inner dawg was broken off) and traded one for 3 066/064 parts saws and some more stuff. While I could have gotten more, I made money on every saw and all of the guys are very appreciative.


----------



## rayIN (Apr 8, 2010)

2 for 350 ea in Feb. One red light special, one newer round top. Both runners in good condition, bar and chain (24 and 36 in)


----------



## ECRUPPRECHT (Apr 8, 2010)

I paid 600 for my 660 with new 28 and 36 inch bars and chains it was a homeowners saw who had it only for bragging rights...it was almost like new condition when i bought it also came with an 8 pin sproket on the side and dp muff cover....thats why i drove 6 hours round trip to get it.


----------



## dankelly125 (Apr 8, 2010)

epicklein22 said:


> Dang, you guys pay some good money for the 066's. I sold 4 this past year to people I work with or friends. I sold 2 of them for $350 (a nice flat top and a newer style 066, both have dual ports too). Sold 1 for $275 (nasty looking and the mount for the inner dawg was broken off) and traded one for 3 066/064 parts saws and some more stuff. While I could have gotten more, I made money on every saw and all of the guys are very appreciative.




If only I had gotten the itch back then! haha. Oh well, Im happy with my saw. I think Ive decided to just use it the way it is now and make it look pretty in the winter months. It runs great, might as well just put it to work! 




Evan said:


> 460 probly would have been the better saw to get faster cutting in small wood cost less and weighs less and youd be handing it down to your grandkids



460's dont have 92cc's & 7hp. :chainsawguy:
460 was on my list though of saws to consider....but I jumped at the chance to own the 066. No turning back now!


----------



## logging22 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just paid 150 for a flattop 066 redlight. Had it at the GTG. Nobody wanted it. Or the light. Go figure.


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 8, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Just paid 150 for a flattop 066 redlight. Had it at the GTG. Nobody wanted it. Or the light. Go figure.



What do you want for it? I like the flat top 066's the best.


----------



## logging22 (Apr 9, 2010)

epicklein22 said:


> What do you want for it? I like the flat top 066's the best.



Take 10,000. Not a bad price i think.


----------



## Randy Yonkins (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know Stihl saws very well and I'm curious what is the difference between the MS066 and the MS660??


----------

